# VEPro, Kontakt 5.3 and Logic X on ONE Mac - How do I set all this up?



## Maestro77 (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good online tutorial videos on this particular setup? I don't have a slave machine but I've read that it's still beneficial to run VEPro on the same machine for large orchestral templates help . Is this true and if so, can anyone direct me to a good resource for getting it up and running? Thanks!


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

I don't think I've seen anything "out there" that could be helpful but since I'm "in here" and doing exactly this at the moment I think I can be of some help. I recently ditched a slave and now run everything on one (old) machine.

Where do you want me to start?


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 7, 2014)

Tobias' Free PDF guides are very good. Should get you on the right path:
http://www.orchestraltemplates.com/
http://www.orchestraltemplates.com/tutorial.html
This link should really be stickied somewhere on this board IMO.

The guys at Vienna can be very helpful, they even gave me a couple free teamviewer sessions to get me over the proverbial hump. James


----------



## Maestro77 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Thomas! Have you found that running VEPro on a single machine has made things run more smoothly? I have VEPro installed and that's as far as I've gotten. You know, if you have screencast capabilities I bet you'd get some pretty good traffic with a video walk-through of this process!


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

Actually yes, I've gotten less frequent "stutters" and hanged MIDI-notes since I put everything on one box. I'm still using an old 2008 MacPro as my main machine. Just ordered 8 GB more to make up for the slave 

Have you used VEPro at all?


----------



## Maestro77 (May 7, 2014)

I installed it on my old Mac and looked at it a few times, but was intimidated and never really gave it a fair shot. Now that I've got a new machine and am using larger orchestral templates I think it might be time to integrate VEPro again.


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

You're absolutely right. It's time well invested.

Ok, let's have a little rundown shall we...


1 - Open VEPro and add an instance, name it "TEST".

2 - Up opens a window and in the lower left corner there is a little icon that lets you add a plugin. Let's add an instance of Kontakt.

3 - Kontakts main window opens up and let's just load in three or four different instruments. Make sure they get separate MIDI-channels.

4 - Open Logic and start a new project.
Now, here some do "this way" and some do it "another way". I can't say my way is the best but it works so I use it.


5 - Create a virtual instrument track in Logic and name it VEP TEST.

6 - Insert the VEPro as the instrument and connect it to "TEST".

7 - For every INSTANCE of VEPro (we created one called TEST) I create a new environment LAYER so open up the environment and create a new layer. Rename the layer to the same name as in VEPro, "VEPro TEST".

8 - For every MIDI-channel in the INSTANCE of VEPro I create a separate MIDI-instrument in the specified environment LAYER with a corresponding MIDI-channel. Set the instrument to no port.

9 - Create a monitor object and name it "To TEST". Hold down the ALT key and click on the little arrow in the top right of the monitor object, select "Mixer -> Software Instrument -> VEP TEST".

10 - Create three or four external MIDI tracks in Logic (same as virtual instruments but change type in the lower left in the dialog).

11 - Right click on each track and select "Reassign track -> VEPro TEST -> XXX" where XXX is the desired track.

12 - Repeat and you're done!

That's it really. Then there is just to repeat it as much as you like. It's a very scaleable system and I'm very happy with it.

If you get this to work then I'll show you how to avoid the "CC#7 disease" 


This is written mostly from memory so please yell if something seems weird.


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

Oh, and there is the thing of getting stuff on it's own audio-channel but let's start with this shall we?


----------



## Maestro77 (May 7, 2014)

Thomas, you're the man!! I will try this later today, looking forward to it. Thanks so much! I'll let you know when (if?) I get it working.


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

No problem, glad to help!

I find organisation/naming is key to keeping sane when using different programs "in sync".

Let me know if you need more help...


----------



## Sovereign (May 7, 2014)

What is the advantage of VE Pro on a single machine?


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2014)

Mainly two things. First, Logic behaves much better with just sending MIDI and receiving audio stems rather than having several GB loaded. If need be I load specific instruments directly in Logic, if there is a need for something not in my main template.

Second, switching between projects is a breeze, it takes merely seconds since all samples are loaded in VEP instead of in Logic.

And third, consistency. After a while you know where everything is, what patches are loaded where and so on.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 7, 2014)

OK, I think I have it working now! A few more general questions:

1. I usually have the Kontakt Memory Server turned on. If I'm using VEPro now, should I have that on or off? Are there any other Kontakt settings tweaks I should make?

2. What is the purpose of saving a project in VEPro if I'm just using it to build a Logic template? Wouldn't all the VEPro instances just load up exactly as they were when I saved my template?

3. As far as I can tell, I can only load up one Kontakt multi per instance of VEPro. Is that true, or is it possible to load up more than one multi and somehow still route them to more than one Logic multi? How is that done, and which is the most efficient way to have things set up?

4. Related to #3, is it even worthwhile to use Kontakt multis when using VEPro, instead of just a single Kontakt instance per patch? Once again, hoping to learn the most CPU efficient method.

5. Do you typically add channel FX in VEPro or in Logic?

Thanks!


----------



## milesito (May 8, 2014)

Hi Maestro77,

3, 4, 5) From what I can tell, you are limited to 16 midi channels per instance of VE Pro...within that, you can load multiple instance of Kontakt if you wish, but I would assume using fewer would be better. In one instance of VEPro, for example, I have both Play and Kontakt going (i.e. if it is my VEPro Trumpets instruments...I have Cinebrass and EWQLSO....)..Then I route each of the instruments to their own audio bus so that I can control/add reverb and fx in Logic Pro X to taste and put the different libraries into the same room (as best as I can)...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2014)

With Logic Pro, your best bet within an m-frame is e.g.

v-frame 1-Library A Vln 1, 1 K5 with all articulations.
v-frame 2-Library A Vln 2, 1 K5 with all articulations.
v-frame 3-Library A Vla, 1 K5 with all articulations.
v-frame 4-Librrary A Cello, 1 K5 with all articulations.
v-frame 5-Librrary A Bass, 1 K5 with all articulations.

And so on. Each connects to a software instrument in Logic Pro with an instantiated VE Pro server [lug-in in Logic Pro. This will give you the best core distribution and highest voice cont.Both myself and David Newman's teach guy, George Leger, did extensive testing before we arrived at this conclusion and several people herewho I have helped set it up this way have confirmed it.

But of course people are free not tot ake my advice.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 8, 2014)

Jay, I'm not familiar with an "m-frame" or a "v-frame." Is that something different than just loading a Kontakt multi in VEPro and routing each patch to a multi-track in Logic? The VEPro download also included a "Multiport_Layer.logic" file that I wasn't sure what to do with - is that related? Thanks, I'm an experienced Logic user when it comes to recording & mixing but not with deeper functionality like this.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Thu May 08 said:


> Jay, I'm not familiar with an "m-frame" or a "v-frame." Is that something different than just loading a Kontakt multi in VEPro and routing each patch to a multi-track in Logic? The VEPro download also included a "Multiport_Layer.logic" file that I wasn't sure what to do with - is that related? Thanks, I'm an experienced Logic user when it comes to recording & mixing but not with deeper functionality like this.



I will apologize in advance for possibly offending you, but for crying out loud read the freaking manual!!!!

Trying to use VE Pro without even understanding what those two basic terms are is like writing for the violin not knowing what a bow and strings are.

I am sorry, but this is so typical nowadays and it fries my ass.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 8, 2014)

Jay - generally these days you can count on online videos from most developers for things like this, if not also consumer Youtube demos. Vienna actually has a few but they don't mention v-frames or m-frames and the video's not Logic-specific. However, using their videos and Thomas' tips I was able to successfully get things up and running. As for truly optimizing it for Logic, I enjoy having colleagues here at VI-control that I can ask for help. Since there are likely forum members who've done this before it's generally far simpler than digging through a manual. Now go find some cooling gel for that ass.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2014)

I get all that, but a basic understanding of fundamental terminology is essential to performing any task and when that is not readily available, as in this case apparently FIVE MINUTES with the manual would have accomplished that.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 8, 2014)

Or perhaps a quick, friendly explanation from a fellow forum member would've saved us both the time it's taken to type these last few posts. Even something like "those terms are defined in the manual - check it out!" would have been less abrasive. Keep it positive, man! Don't let the shortcomings of others upset you.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Thu May 08 said:


> Or perhaps a quick, friendly explanation from a fellow forum member would've saved us both the time it's taken to type these last few posts. Even something like "those terms are defined in the manual - check it out!" would have been less abrasive. Keep it positive, man! Don't let the shortcomings of others upset you.



Maybe this is generational. I do object to the fact that younger people seem to expect to be spoon fed everything but I guess I need to adjust to that reality. Personally, before I ask anyone for even 5 minutes of their time for help, I will put in at least that same 5 minutes on my own because I understand that their time is at least as valuable as mine.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 8, 2014)

Yep, did that before my OP. Read through forums, watched several outdated videos that didn't quite cover everything, etc. I think it's pretty standard these days to first seek out tutorial videos and walk-throughs rather than reading the manual. In fact sometimes I even forget a manual is included with most purchases. Some are also poorly written, translated from another language, etc. I also enjoy reaching out to other forum members whose experience far exceeds my own. I most always end up getting additional tips that can't be found in a manual. And btw, I'm not as young as you may think.. or perhaps you just assume that you're older than everybody else (ha, I kid!).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Thu May 08 said:


> Yep, did that before my OP. Read through forums, watched several outdated videos that didn't quite cover everything, etc. I think it's pretty standard these days to first seek out tutorial videos and walk-throughs rather than reading the manual. In fact sometimes I even forget a manual is included with most purchases. Some are also poorly written, translated from another language, etc. I also enjoy reaching out to other forum members whose experience far exceeds my own. I most always end up getting additional tips that can't be found in a manual. And btw, I'm not as young as you may think.. or perhaps you just assume that you're older than everybody else (ha, I kid!).



I'm 65 andi guess I am just a printed word guy, which is why i write books and articles.


----------



## ThomasL (May 8, 2014)

Lighten up guys... It's like programmers these days, they haven't got a clue as to what a "nibble" is but they sure can program anyway 

I've read the manual a few times and can't for the life of me remember which is which, why? Because it's not important. It's a file extension added to the filename when you save, one for the "wholeshebang" and one for the "details". And yes, they kind of use that terminology for the different parts. But as for which is which I can't tell without trying to save something.

I have lots of other stuff that I know I'm going to need to forget anyway.

As for your question regarding Kontakts memory server, turn it off. VEP handles memory a lot better.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 8, 2014)

The trick is to *read* the manual rather than watching videos. Things like "v-frame" pop out of the page, and you don't have to watch a real-time tutorial.

I'm not saying that with a scolding tone and chiding "these kids today," just saying it's the easiest way to learn VE Pro - and most software.


----------



## ThomasL (May 8, 2014)

Well, I think the trick is to follow the times.

Some statistics from a very different area. In Sweden there is approx. 120 000 people that are completely blind, no vision whatsoever. A few years back a lot of those used braille to read, it was the only way. How many today? About 800. That's all. 800. Why? Have the others stopped reading? No, technology has finally caught up and with todays smartphones and speech-synthesis there really is no one who likes the old (slow) way of "reading" any more.

Look, I'm not saying that reading is bad (I read a lot), I'm just saying that because educational videos wasn't around when I was a kid (cartoons were on one night a week!) I like seeing an instructional video.

Just another view to the things discussed, nothing more...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2014)

Once again, not trying to be argumentative Thomas but if one views a video tutorial and things this basic are not mentioned, why is step 2 not to go to the manual and search for sighted people?

I am sorry for being judgmental but it still strikes me as people simply being lazy.


----------



## ThomasL (May 8, 2014)

I have no problems with arguments either, if you want to have one 

The answer to your question is already in my answer above but I feel you missed the point I was trying to make completely. I'll just add that because YOU know that the answer is there doesn't mean that EVERYBODY knows its there for if they KNEW it was there they wouldn't need to ask would they?

And if everything was mentioned in books and manuals there would not be any need for this site either I guess. And no, it doesn't mean that this site exists because there are video tutorials 

And lazy, well that is another thing entirely, but no need to feel sorry for the judgement.

And, *chuckle*, since you seem to have all this time to not trying to argue wouldn't it have been a lot easier to explain the thing in the first place?

But we derail from the topic... Sorry...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2014)

ThomasL @ Thu May 08 said:


> I have no problems with arguments either, if you want to have one
> 
> The answer to your question is already in my answer above but I feel you missed the point I was trying to make completely. I'll just add that because YOU know that the answer is there doesn't mean that EVERYBODY knows its there for if they KNEW it was there they wouldn't need to ask would they?
> 
> ...



Until it is disproven, of course, I _assume_ that the answer is in the manual, because it usually _is_, even the poorly written ones. It would indeed, but I am standing up for a principle, quixotic as that apparently is


----------



## ThomasL (May 8, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ 2014-05-08 said:


> ThomasL @ Thu May 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problems with arguments either, if you want to have one
> ...


I know Jay, I know :D


----------



## Peter Costa (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Maestro for the thread! I just got VE Pro and am running on a single machine (new 27 imac, 32gb logic prox). Besides the performance benefits, I also rely upon using VE Pro for the multiple times Logic wanted to crash on me. Even though 20 minutes here and there to load your samples is a good excuse to take a break, it doesn't happen at the most convene times.

I don't have MIRx and do most of my mixing in Logic. Does anyone mix solely in VEPro?Or do you work strictly in your DAW? I'm trying to get a feel for mixing in VEPro, but I don't use a lot of 3rd party mixing plug-ins so I find myself leaning more towards Logic, unless somebody has another way of doing it. I imagine trying to do both at the same time would be inconsistent and confusing.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 8, 2014)

Thomas, I suspect Maestro doesn't read braille and that this is a simple matter of RTFM.

Videos have advantages in some situations. But sighted people read several times faster than real time, and that's if you don't skim.

In this case Maestro would have been up and running in the time it took him to type out the question about what v- and m-frames are. Again, I'm not scolding, just saying.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 8, 2014)

Peter, I submix in VE Pro (and also MIR) but don't mix in it - i.e. I use the level and pan controls in its channel strips. In the days of Pro Tools TDM hardware, you had to use separate mixers for TDM and native things. And then I had a hardware mixer as well.

Thank goodness those days are over.


----------



## gpax (May 8, 2014)

Why read manuals or watch videos when there's a ThomasL? He's far more concise and logical, IMHO. 

Actually, all the combined responses here (not the bickering ones) have been insightful. I've never quite understood if there was a benefit on a single machine, such as my 2008 MP. Given that stuttering with Kontakt and Logic Pro X has become a way of life recently, the collective methods described here would indicate that VE Pro would help eliminate some of this. Is that correct? 

G


----------



## stevebye (May 8, 2014)

A good resource just became available in the last couple days. 

http://www.groove3.com/str/Vienna-Ensem ... ained.html

I have just started watching it so I can't vouch for it, but I have liked many other Groove3 videos by Eli Krantzberg. Eli uses Logic so that will also fit your needs.


----------



## clarkus (May 8, 2014)

Except for the ranting and raving ( I was skimming & not even sure what that's all about) this is a great thread. I also have VEPro on a MacBook, and I use Logic & I have been wanting to figure all this out. Thanks for the leads.


----------



## ThomasL (May 8, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ 2014-05-08 said:


> Thomas, I suspect Maestro doesn't read braille and that this is a simple matter of RTFM.
> 
> Videos have advantages in some situations. But sighted people read several times faster than real time, and that's if you don't skim.
> 
> In this case Maestro would have been up and running in the time it took him to type out the question about what v- and m-frames are. Again, I'm not scolding, just saying.


Of course. People read faster than watching, correct. But all this comes down to understanding and just to say that YOU read faster doesn't mean everybody will UNDERSTAND something better because they read faster.


----------



## ThomasL (May 8, 2014)

A little tip on the planning of how to setup VEP. First few times I tried to get as many audio channels into Logic as possible. After a while it got bloated and started to bog down the system. But keep in mind I have an "old" computer from way back (2008). 

What I did was to plan/separate the Kontakt instruments as to where I wanted to have them in the mix so to speak, as to where in the soundfield (left, right, center, back, middle , front) I wanted to have the instruments. I then just created the channels I needed and all instruments coming in on the same audio track in Logic could share the same reverb etc. 

*Example*

1. Left Back
2. Middle Back
3. Right Back
...and so on...

I don't say that you should do as I did just wanted to make a point that it's actually here the whole mixing begins. Planning is crucial of getting it to work solid, and to KNOW how it works. 

The biggest "hurdle" people have is probably Logics Environment. It has got a lot of "bad reputation" saying it's complicated and whatnot but rest assured, it's not complicated. It's like walking backstage and see how the backline and monitoring is set in a theater or a live show. It's the same as you already are used to, just a bit "further back" into Logic. No worries.


----------



## ThomasL (May 9, 2014)

gpax @ 2014-05-08 said:


> Why read manuals or watch videos when there's a ThomasL? He's far more concise and logical, IMHO.


Thanks! You're now officially on my "people-I'd-like-to-have-a-coffee-and-a-chat-with-list"


----------



## milesito (May 9, 2014)

So, I am also running VEPro 5, w/ Logic X, and Kontakt 5.3 w/ some intermittent versions of play. I have an issue where Vienna Ensemble Pro keeps quitting with Logic X open...sometimes it happens on the boot up of my template. I just started designing the template on a 2013 iMac w/ 32GB of RAM. I ahve the memory manager in Kontakt turned off...Some of the sample libraries are on an SSD and some are on a 7200rpm hard drive..has anyone had this issue? Is this what happens if 32GB of ram runs out? I have a out 13 instances of VEPro open each with about 13-15 instruments open, all routed to their own aux channels in logic...

thx for any insight...it get's annoying and just says it is sending a report to apple everytime VEPro crashes...


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (May 10, 2014)

milesito @ Fri May 09 said:


> So, I am also running VEPro 5, w/ Logic X, and Kontakt 5.3 w/ some intermittent versions of play. I have an issue where Vienna Ensemble Pro keeps quitting with Logic X open...sometimes it happens on the boot up of my template. I just started designing the template on a 2013 iMac w/ 32GB of RAM. I ahve the memory manager in Kontakt turned off...Some of the sample libraries are on an SSD and some are on a 7200rpm hard drive..has anyone had this issue? Is this what happens if 32GB of ram runs out? I have a out 13 instances of VEPro open each with about 13-15 instruments open, all routed to their own aux channels in logic...
> 
> thx for any insight...it get's annoying and just says it is sending a report to apple everytime VEPro crashes...



Hey,

I had a similar problem, sounds like your getting very close to the buffer limit i.e., you have almost reached the limit of aux tracks!
I think i started having problems when l had 14 instances of vepro with same amount of instruments as yours etc all routed to their own aux channels!
The way l got over this was to get rid of the aux tracks and use midi tracks routed in the environment. Much better!!!

Hope this helps.. o/~


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 10, 2014)

> Of course. People read faster than watching, correct. But all this comes down to understanding and just to say that YOU read faster doesn't mean everybody will UNDERSTAND something better because they read faster.



I and most people had to learn basic reading comprehension skills to get through school. There's some subjectivity to it, but it's not just me!

Again, I think videos can be great. In this case I have to agree with jay, though - only I don't have his "keep off my lawn" attitude.  It's a simple case of RTFM.

And because I'm incapable of STFUing, I'll prattle on farther and say the reason: videos are good for larger concepts, like how something works or how to do things. Details like defining an m- or v-frame are much better in writing.


----------



## gpax (May 10, 2014)

ThomasL @ Thu May 08 said:


> gpax @ 2014-05-08 said:
> 
> 
> > Why read manuals or watch videos when there's a ThomasL? He's far more concise and logical, IMHO.
> ...


Awesome!. Visby or San Francisco?


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (May 10, 2014)

milesito @ Fri May 09 said:


> So, I am also running VEPro 5, w/ Logic X, and Kontakt 5.3 w/ some intermittent versions of play. I have an issue where Vienna Ensemble Pro keeps quitting with Logic X open...sometimes it happens on the boot up of my template. I just started designing the template on a 2013 iMac w/ 32GB of RAM. I ahve the memory manager in Kontakt turned off...Some of the sample libraries are on an SSD and some are on a 7200rpm hard drive..has anyone had this issue? Is this what happens if 32GB of ram runs out? I have a out 13 instances of VEPro open each with about 13-15 instruments open, all routed to their own aux channels in logic...
> 
> thx for any insight...it get's annoying and just says it is sending a report to apple everytime VEPro crashes...



Hey,

I had a similar problem, sounds like your getting very close to the buffer limit i.e., you have almost reached the limit of aux tracks!
I think i started having problems when l had 14 instances of vepro with same amount of instruments as yours etc all routed to their own aux channels!
The way l got over this was to get rid of the aux tracks and use midi tracks routed in the environment. Much better!!!

Hope this helps.. o/~


----------



## PJMorgan (May 10, 2014)

Eli Krantzberg at groove3.com has just put out a tutorial series featuring VEP5 VEP5 Explained I'm not sure how deep it goes because I haven't watched it all yet but Eli's video tutorials are always extremely well put together & I'm sure you'll learn a lot from the series.


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

PJMorgan @ 2014-05-11 said:


> Eli Krantzberg at groove3.com has just put out a tutorial series featuring VEP5 VEP5 Explained I'm not sure how deep it goes because I haven't watched it all yet but Eli's video tutorials are always extremely well put together & I'm sure you'll learn a lot from the series.


It's probably really good! Eli's tutorials are very good in general.


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ 2014-05-10 said:


> > Of course. People read faster than watching, correct. But all this comes down to understanding and just to say that YOU read faster doesn't mean everybody will UNDERSTAND something better because they read faster.
> 
> 
> Again, I think videos can be great. In this case I have to agree with jay, though - only I don't have his "keep off my lawn" attitude.  It's a simple case of RTFM.


 :D


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

So, if you don't absolutely want to know exactly how everything works and just want to get up and running, here is a little guide I just put together. Would have liked to do a video but my screen recorder needs an update and I'm not in that mood today.

http://thomasmavian.com/files/VEP5andLogicProXon1mac.pdf

It's nothing fancy, just a few steps. Hope you get something out of it.

And IF you really want to know how everything works, read the manual or check out Eli's tutorials over at Groove3.com

Enjoy...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2014)

Okay! That's a good tutorial, and an interesting way of setting it up.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2014)

When are you going to make a video of it?

I'm too lazy to read all that.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 11, 2014)

Touche, Nick.  And many thanks Thomas! Really looking forward to using this. Sounds like there are plenty of others out there who can also benefit.


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

gpax @ 2014-05-10 said:


> ThomasL @ Thu May 08 said:
> 
> 
> > gpax @ 2014-05-08 said:
> ...


Haha! Either is fine by me


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ 2014-05-11 said:


> Okay! That's a good tutorial, and an interesting way of setting it up.


Thanks Nick!


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ 2014-05-11 said:


> When are you going to make a video of it?
> 
> I'm too lazy to read all that.




When I've seen a video telling me how to do a video of course...


----------



## ThomasL (May 11, 2014)

Maestro77 @ 2014-05-11 said:


> Touche, Nick.  And many thanks Thomas! Really looking forward to using this. Sounds like there are plenty of others out there who can also benefit.


Let me know how it goes. Perhaps I've missed something somewhere so let me know.


----------



## milesito (May 11, 2014)

> Re: VEPro, Kontakt 5.3 and Logic X on ONE Mac - How do I set all this up?	Reply to topic Reply with quote Vote to ban this user Report this post to the moderators of this forum Go to the bottom
> PostPosted: Thu May 08, 2014 9:08 pm
> A good resource just became available in the last couple days.
> 
> ...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 12, 2014)

Eli and I are friends and Logic colleagues and I am proud to say that the has called me on a couple of occasions for advice. He did a great job with that tutorial. That said, the way I teach people to set up VE Pro orchestral template sspecifically with Logic Pro eliminates the need for about half of the hoops he is teaching to jump through there and also yields IMHO greater stability and voice count.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 12, 2014)

Jay, any chance you could follow Thomas' very helpful footsteps and post a simple screencap walk-through .pdf of your method?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 12, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Mon May 12 said:


> Jay, any chance you could follow Thomas' very helpful footsteps and post a simple screencap walk-through .pdf of your method?



OK, this probably will not be well received, but no.

Because:

Thomas may be fast but it would take me over an hour to do well.

Some people have paid me for this and I don't think it is fair to them to now do it for free.

Finally, in my gig for EW obviously it is incumbent on me to help everyone with issues re: EW products to the best of my ability.

I have no such obligation as a Logic Pro consultant. I frequently DO help people with Logic for free but I get to pick and choose who I help for free. If I do something like this, I may help some people I want to help but I may also help some people were who I think have revealed themselves to be not very good people (not YOU, Maestro) and who have frankly treated me pretty shabbily and I have no desire to help them for free.

Some of you will think that petty and it probably is not coming from my "higher self" but I am not perfect.


----------



## ThomasL (May 12, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ 2014-05-12 said:


> Maestro77 @ Mon May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Jay, any chance you could follow Thomas' very helpful footsteps and post a simple screencap walk-through .pdf of your method?
> ...


I have no problem with that answer whatsoever. I find your reasons to be totally valid Jay. I'd probable do the same myself.



EastWest Lurker @ 2014-05-12 said:


> Some of you will think that petty and it probably is not coming form my "higher self" but I am not perfect.


I won't. Who is perfect anyway?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 12, 2014)

ThomasL @ Mon May 12 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ 2014-05-12 said:
> 
> 
> > Maestro77 @ Mon May 12 said:
> ...



Thank you for understanding. You are, as they say in Yiddish, a mensch.


----------



## milesito (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Jay. I also understand your position...


----------



## clarkus (May 14, 2014)

I've just added this tutorial to my bookmarks & plan to watch it, as I bought VE Pro but have not so far made use of it. Thanks for the lead.

Could someone clarify the mixing issue?

Do you compose with VE Pro, and then go to Logic (or whatever your DAW is) for mixing?

I have the same issue as the user who was asking about this: If you're going to operate in VE Pro to "Keep everything under one roof," and learn to operate that way, mixing in VE Pro seem to be the way to go. Or it just not designed for this?

And if it's not - sorry to be redundant, here - how does mixing happen in your workflow?


----------



## Peter Costa (May 14, 2014)

Jay,

just for clarification, If I have a template with 20 different instruments, then I should have an M-Frame that has 20 different v frames inside of it? 

I use EWQL mainly for my orchestral sounds, so I can usually fit all my articulations within one instance of Play for one of those instruments, so I will only have 1 instance of Play per 1 instance of VEPro? Or would I be overworking my processor way too much with this setup? 

Thanks


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 14, 2014)

Peter Costa @ Wed May 14 said:


> Jay,
> 
> just for clarification, If I have a template with 20 different instruments, then I should have an M-Frame that has 20 different v frames inside of it?
> 
> ...



That is indeed the way to go with VE Pro 5 and Logic Pro IMHO.

I helped Stuart Kollmorgen (Big Yellow Duck) set up his templates this way. He wrote me that he had a well-regarded Logic Pro guy at his studio and showed it to him and the guy started to tell him why the way he was setup was all wrong. Stuart hit the play button in Logic and the guy just stood there stunned 

I am sure I have spent several hundred hours by now with this and I am confident that my method is the most effective.


----------



## Peter Costa (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Jay, 

Also thanks for backing up your setup with experiences. I trust my elders 


So by following this setup, how would you ultimately mix using VEPro, just inside of Logic entirely?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 14, 2014)

Peter Costa @ Wed May 14 said:


> Thanks Jay,
> 
> Also thanks for backing up your setup with experiences. I trust my elders
> 
> ...



No, I mix in Logic.


----------



## clarkus (May 14, 2014)

This thread is gold.


----------



## Udo (May 15, 2014)

This question is NOT Logic X specific:

What is the impact/overhead of VEPro 5 on resources, i.e. CPU, memory and disk I/O?


----------



## milesito (May 15, 2014)

I don't know. I still have major issues where VEPro 5 takes up to many resources so that My original template w/o VEPro (i.e. instruments and mix busses) are not able to support 13 instances of VEPro 5 filled with 6-16 instrument instances in contact and play (despite having SSDs, and 32Gig of RAM in a 2013 iMac w/ an Intel i7 processor)...VEPro 5 crashes 9/10 times when I open it up....I'm on the fence w/ VEPro (as I can't really use it) but other members here and many people think it's the greatest thing.


----------



## milesito (May 15, 2014)

Here is a very slow video on setting it up...but I feel it is a good way of doing it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzENq6xCHIY


----------



## ThomasL (May 15, 2014)

milesito @ 2014-05-15 said:


> VEPro 5 crashes 9/10 times when I open it up....I'm on the fence w/ VEPro (as I can't really use it) but other members here and many people think it's the greatest thing.


I suspect some "faulty" plugin that conflicts with VEPro perhaps? I had a few freewares that I threw away and a lot less hiccups after that.

But make sure you have the latest version as well as the latest eLicenser and if you're on a Mac make sure you do a "Repair Disk Permissions" after each update and then restart the computer.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 15, 2014)

Udo @ Thu May 15 said:


> This question is NOT Logic X specific:
> 
> What is the impact/overhead of VEPro 5 on resources, i.e. CPU, memory and disk I/O?



Well unlike many here I only talk about what I actually know about, and that is the Logic Pro/ VE Pro tandem: )


----------



## Udo (May 15, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri May 16 said:


> Udo @ Thu May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > This question is NOT Logic X specific:
> ...


Didn't expect anything else Jay, so why not mention your personal observations/experiences re resource use with and without VEPro 5.

I trying to determine if I can run extensive templates on 2 high-end workstation type Windows laptops, each with i7-3940xm, 32GB RAM, 2 (or 3) 1TB SSDs for VIs & libs, using VEPro 5 (I'll also pose the question in a new, generic VEPro 5 thread).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 15, 2014)

OK then. I have not noticed a significant drain of either CPU or RAM with it that would discourage me from using it.


----------



## Udo (May 15, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri May 16 said:


> OK then. I have not noticed a significant drain of either CPU or RAM with it that would discourage me from using it.


No significant drain means? Less than 2%, 5% ....? A small difference can make a crucial difference with my proposed config.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 15, 2014)

Never tracked that. I help people set it up, it works and it helps and clients say, " Gee, thanks Jay. "


----------

